# My own personal boner....



## Echoashtoreth (Aug 9, 2019)

This one has been a labor of love- the wood is the last bit of highly figured Tx Ebony I had from an early project - i've spent almost a year thinning the front grip as thin as possible while fitting the palm side w just enough swell to hang in my dominant hand.... it's intentionally not symmetrical as i was shedding every gram I could..... Then she was resistant to the poly - but she came around eventually. Fits like a glove...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 13 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 9, 2019)

Fits like a glove, but looks like a knife....a sweet looking tool for sure. Nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 9, 2019)

That is fabulous!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Aug 9, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Fits like a glove, but looks like a knife....a sweet looking tool for sure. Nice job.



Thanks! Went thru a barrel full of high grit sanding belts.... getting it to go from the pinch grip to balancing on my thumb knuckle was the most difficult part...


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 9, 2019)

Oh thank goodness this is about a knife. 

Very nice. I love the damascus and that handle is real perdy....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 10, 2019)

Spectacular! Love the Damascus! Handle couldn't get any more shiny! Work of art! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Aug 10, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Spectacular! Love the Damascus! Handle couldn't get any more shiny! Work of art! Chuck



Thanks, Chuck I fell in luv w chatoyant wood when i first caught the knifemaking bug and became obsessed w getting light 'into' the wood - further than high polish and wax.. (actually this scrap wood came from that project) finally came up w a way to get the gloss poly to work on almost anything - not that i intended to gloss everything but customer's love it...  it also stops oxidation better than oil/wax... (ie ADI)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 10, 2019)

Absolutely gorgeous knife Sarah! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Aug 10, 2019)

I have several comments that about the title, and the knife that will surely get me a stiff reprimanding. So, I shall leave it at that is a fantastic blade! Makes me wonder why more are not asymmetrical. Congrats!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Aug 11, 2019)

Love that knife beautiful work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 13, 2019)

Awesome knife Sarah. Jim

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 16, 2019)

Beautiful knife Sarah

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 21, 2019)

That is a beaut!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Aug 21, 2019)

WOW!! Just WOW!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 22, 2019)

It is beautiful but more importantly it's a useful tool. The perfect combination.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

